# lost my Saved Application ID :(



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Dears, 

i was filling in my online visa application and had to save the application in some point , Once i am trying to return to complete my saved application i cannot login as i haven't the saved application ID !!

can anybody help in this situation ??

thanks dears .


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Dears,
> 
> i was filling in my online visa application and had to save the application in some point , Once i am trying to return to complete my saved application i cannot login as i haven't the saved application ID !!
> 
> ...


Anybody know anything about lodging online application and how we use the saved application ID ???


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

try contacting the skillselect support on their email address


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

kmann said:


> try contacting the skillselect support on their email address


Well i sent more than one request on skillselect support site , but no reply , do you know any mail address that can help ??


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Dears,
> 
> i was filling in my online visa application and had to save the application in some point , Once i am trying to return to complete my saved application i cannot login as i haven't the saved application ID !!
> 
> ...


Hello *youssefazmi*,
First of all, it is not possible to loss your Application ID.
You have received an auto-generated e-mail from [email protected], where your TRN number is mentioned. The email subject was " Account successfully created".
Check your mailbox.

Please log in here with your TRN number and password
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login

Don't worry. Smile now! 
Regards,
Mithu


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *youssefazmi*,
> First of all, it is not possible to loss your Application ID.
> You have received an auto-generated e-mail from [email protected], where your TRN number is mentioned. The email subject was " Account successfully created".
> Check your mailbox.
> ...


Hi Mithu ,
Look i didn't receive any mail with any login or info about my new account !! , although i created password and selected security questions successfully , as i know that no TRN for incomplete visa application ,So i just asks for my saved application ID , also i cannot find any support path to communicate , also i cannot submit new application !!

any sugesstion dear


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Hi Mithu ,
> Look i didn't receive any mail with any login or info about my new account !! , although i created password and selected security questions successfully , as i know that no TRN for incomplete visa application ,So i just asks for my saved application ID , also i cannot find any support path to communicate , also i cannot submit new application !!
> 
> any sugesstion dear


Please check again your spam or deleted box again.
No reason behind to loss your TRN number and I have send a link to ....
https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Please check again your spam or deleted box again.
> No reason behind to loss your TRN number and I have send a link to ....
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/elp/app?login


Sure i checked my mail carefully ,from my technical view i fell that it's rare case ,as my saved application mail details stucked their with any antispam net , also my TRN wasnot generated yet as my application is incomplete !! , and i cannot find any technical help or advice from their side 

is their a time slot they always take for replying applicants such requests ?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Sure i checked my mail carefully ,from my technical view i fell that it's rare case ,as my saved application mail details stucked their with any antispam net , also my TRN wasnot generated yet as my application is incomplete !! , and i cannot find any technical help or advice from their side
> 
> is their a time slot they always take for replying applicants such requests ?


when you have tried to create your application account?


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> when you have tried to create your application account?


28 Sept at 1 Am egypt time (GMT+2)


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> 28 Sept at 1 Am egypt time (GMT+2)


Then go back to your skillselect account and click on apply button to apply for a visa again!


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Then go back to your skillselect account and click on apply button to apply for a visa again!


Sure i tried this , it redirect me to the TRN login screen ,and i sent forget TRN requests many times with no reply !!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Sure i tried this , it redirect me to the TRN login screen ,and i sent forget TRN requests many times with no reply !!


So you have not received any e-mail and Skillselect is redirecting to e-visa pages. Just wait for to-morrow morning and I think you will get your e-mail by this time. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> So you have not received any e-mail and Skillselect is redirecting to e-visa pages. Just wait for to-morrow morning and I think you will get your e-mail by this time. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Same with me. Did not get any email from diac or skill select when i click on forget trn.
Luckily i write my trn no a page and also sent a email with my trn id to myself.


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> So you have not received any e-mail and Skillselect is redirecting to e-visa pages. Just wait for to-morrow morning and I think you will get your e-mail by this time. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Well if it's an automated mails it should be delivered on spot! ! Anyway will wait and see. .thanks alot bro for real support


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Same with me. Did not get any email from diac or skill select when i click on forget trn.
> Luckily i write my trn no a page and also sent a email with my trn id to myself.


So you didn't receive any reply or details from their side till now !!


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Same with me. Did not get any email from diac or skill select when i click on forget trn.
> Luckily i write my trn no a page and also sent a email with my trn id to myself.


Have your received e-mail later or not?


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Have your received e-mail later or not?


No mails at all!! Is it related to weekend ??


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Have your received e-mail later or not?


Not at all dear till now.
I lodged my visa on 25 sept.
Sir, i have combined my form 16 from all jobs in single file and uploaded.
Is this ok or not?


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Not at all dear till now.
> I lodged my visa on 25 sept.
> Sir, i have combined my form 16 from all jobs in single and uploaded.
> Is this ok or not?


Well I didn't reach this stage , so cannot advice you well now


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Not at all dear till now.
> I lodged my visa on 25 sept.
> Sir, i have combined my form 16 from all jobs in single file and uploaded.
> Is this ok or not?


Yes , you are fine with that! :hat:


----------



## sylvia_australia (Sep 8, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Yes , you are fine with that! :hat:


Its required to upload spouse education documents or not?
Do i have to give information about my friends who are in australia?
One of my real cousin is there on tr. Do i have to provide his information?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

sylvia_australia said:


> Its required to upload spouse education documents or not?
> Do i have to give information about my friends who are in australia?
> One of my real cousin is there on tr. Do i have to provide his information?


-It is better to upload your spouse education documents though you are not claiming partner points!
- If possible , give your friends details ....obviously taking prior concern from your friend
- I would suggest to give your cousin's details 

We are discussing the points which are not related to this thread. Please shed some light on *youssefazmi*'s case.


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Finally i got reply for my feedback request saying :

Due to a recent change in policy by Yahoo, many of the department's automatically generated emails are not being delivered to Yahoo email accounts.
In order to assist you, please provide the following information:
Full name
Date of Birth 
Passport number


Damn this yahoo antispam filter thing  , i sent them the required info and still waiting


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Finally i got reply for my feedback request saying :
> 
> Due to a recent change in policy by Yahoo, many of the department's automatically generated emails are not being delivered to Yahoo email accounts.
> In order to assist you, please provide the following information:
> ...


That's why I am using my gmail account for my visa application!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

YAHOO is absolutely crappy, they lock email accounts without reason. It happened to me, happened to my dad. 

Luckily, yahoo was never our first email we use anywhere. 8-10 yearls old account, who remembers what we gave as secret questions, despite giving right password, it asks for additional security answers.STUPID

Specially people owning businesses should avoid yahoo accounts, because they work on old age suspicions of too many log ons from too many ip addresses...

When you are working and your smartphone is not charged and check it with a friends smartphone, yahoo considers this as suspicious. Seriously? and when I log out and log in again from my laptop it is suspicious? If my wife is using the same laptop and logs from my laptop..THIS IS ALSO SUSPICIOUS FOR THEM.

If you ever get a message from yahoo saying your account is locked for 24 hours, your account is lost forever you never ever get it back even if you answer security answers and try to log in with correct password..

God knows why they do this.


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> That's why I am using my gmail account for my visa application!


Well unfortuantely i am in love with yahoo  , and it worked perfectly over years , but from now i have to make plan B


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

can anybody send me the sender mail address of the automated messages from immi.gov.au

just the sender address they use to communicate with applicants !!

thanks alot


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> can anybody send me the sender mail address of the automated messages from immi.gov.au
> 
> just the sender address they use to communicate with applicants !!
> 
> thanks alot


already gave you at the first page. :hat:


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> already gave you at the first page. :hat:


yap [email protected]  
you r the man !!


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> yap [email protected]
> you r the man !!


Hi youssefazmi,

did you receive response to your query?

I am also in same condition. I used Yahoo and did not get any mails.

No account information with me 

Please suggest a wayout ...

Many thanks


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Hi youssefazmi,
> 
> did you receive response to your query?
> 
> ...


Hii 

Please contact [email protected] with you full name and DOB and passport number

And they will answer you


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Hii
> 
> Please contact [email protected] with you full name and DOB and passport number
> 
> And they will answer you


Thanks youssefazmi,

Did you use your same yahoo id to send mail to e-service.support? I mean is communication possible on Yahoo or in have to use other email address?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Thanks youssefazmi,
> 
> Did you use your same yahoo id to send mail to e-service.support? I mean is communication possible on Yahoo or in have to use other email address?
> 
> Thanks a lot,


Hi goin2Oz ..

Yes they can reply to my yahoo mail normally , try also to use the evisa support form to send support request ..I can't remember it's URL but search for it according to your visa type and number .
Regards ..


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Hi goin2Oz ..
> 
> Yes they can reply to my yahoo mail normally , try also to use the evisa support form to send support request ..I can't remember it's URL but search for it according to your visa type and number .
> Regards ..


Just sent a mail with required details.

Not sure if they will receive the mail because of this Yahoo 

Normally how long does it take to get a reply? Can you please advise?

Thanks


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Just sent a mail with required details.
> 
> Not sure if they will receive the mail because of this Yahoo
> 
> ...


Man yahoo problem is with receiving only not sending !!
Give them couple of days and keep searching for the support form for evisa


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Man yahoo problem is with receiving only not sending !!
> Give them couple of days and keep searching for the support form for evisa


Thanks. I received TRN and lodged my application.


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

Goin2Oz said:


> Thanks. I received TRN and lodged my application.


Good luck


----------



## Goin2Oz (May 29, 2013)

youssefazmi said:


> Good luck


Thanks youssefazmi, 

All the very best for your application.


----------



## amitso (Jan 30, 2013)

Try this link and recover details

https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/queryStatus.do?action=contact


----------



## youssefazmi (Apr 6, 2013)

amitso said:


> Try this link and recover details
> 
> https://www.ecom.immi.gov.au/inquiry/query/queryStatus.do?action=contact


Thanks amitso


----------

